# Oddio... (perchè rimanere fedeli a gentoo)

## b10m

oggi ero tentato di passare a Debian. Mi aiutate a trovare delle motivazioni valide per rimanere con Gentoo? (io l'unica che ho trovato e' il forum   :Rolling Eyes:   )

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *b10m wrote:*   

> oggi ero tentato di passare a Debian. Mi aiutate a trovare delle motivazioni valide per rimanere con Gentoo? (io l'unica che ho trovato e' il forum    )

 

La pulizia dei file di configurazione, la totale personalizzazione, una documentazione ottima,... e come hai detto tu il forum.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Una domanda mi sorge: perche' questa tentazione?

----------

## b10m

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Una domanda mi sorge: perche' questa tentazione?

 

1) perche' oggi ho ricompilato firefox e ha impiegato 2h 1/2 (sul mio povero pIII 800)

2) perche' mancano alcuni sw che utilizzo per lavoro (tipo os-sim o thp).

qualcuno potrebbe dire di installarli da sorgente, beh se ci fosse checkinstall lo farei...

Altri potrebbero dire di farmi gli ebuild. E' vero... non ci ho mai guardato pero' rimarrebbe lo stesso il problema del tempo...

3) spero che l'azienda mi passi il portatile nuovo :-p

----------

## codadilupo

Beh, mi sembra ovvio: non potresti piu' partecipare ai GentooPub   :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## tolipth

usa 2 partizioni, una per debian e 1 per gentoo.

----------

## shev

 *b10m wrote:*   

> (io l'unica che ho trovato e' il forum    )

 

Hai detto poco  :Laughing: 

Cmq di buoni motivi imho ce ne sono diversi:

- software aggiornato e stabile contro software datato della debian stable, (aggiornato in sid, ma in quanto unstable non sempre affidabile)

- estrema possibilità di configurazione, modifica e intervento sul sistema, dato il design molto pulito e razionale (vedi runlevel, rc-scripts etc)

- portage come gestore di pacchetti, molto comodo e semplice. So che debian non è da meno con apt/dpkg, ma sinceramente mi sto affezionando ad emerge e inizio a trovarlo quasi più comodo e versatile della gestione dei pacchetti debian (cmq ottima)

- estrema facilità di creazione di ebuild personali e di loro amministrazione/installazione nel portage tree

- un logo più figo  :Razz: 

- il Gechi  :Razz:   :Razz: 

- una comunità davvero notevole, sviluppatori molto disponibili e partecipi

- la possibilità di staccare ogni tanto dal pc per leggersi qualche doc o un buon libro, tipicamente durante update massicci  :Wink: 

- la quantità e la qualità della documentazione di gentoo

Tra battute e osservazioni serie t'ho fatto solo un piccolo, parziale e veloce elenco dei pregi che attualmente ha gentoo rispetto a diverse altre distro. Sinceramente non cambierei gentoo per nulla al mondo in questo momento. Certo, ha lo "svantaggio" di richiedere spesso ore di compilazione, ma è uno "svantaggio" imho abbondantemente colmato dai pregi che questa distro ha. Senza contare che non passo cmq ore ogni giorno a compilare, si tratta di una tantum. Inoltre basta impostare la giusta priorità alla compilazione e il sistema si può cmq usare mentre si aggiorna/installa.

Ma questo è quello che penso io, a te trovare stimoli e motivazioni per restare  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *b10m wrote:*   

> 1) perche' oggi ho ricompilato firefox e ha impiegato 2h 1/2 (sul mio povero pIII 800)

 

Non hai provato con

```
# emerge mozilla-firefox-bin
```

 *b10m wrote:*   

> 2) perche' mancano alcuni sw che utilizzo per lavoro (tipo os-sim o thp).
> 
> qualcuno potrebbe dire di installarli da sorgente, beh se ci fosse checkinstall lo farei...
> 
> Altri potrebbero dire di farmi gli ebuild. E' vero... non ci ho mai guardato pero' rimarrebbe lo stesso il problema del tempo...

 

Per os-sim non ho torva ma per thp ho trovato questo e' quello che ti serve?

 *b10m wrote:*   

> 3) spero che l'azienda mi passi il portatile nuovo :-p

 

E quindi? Se e' per il tempo parti dallo stage 3 no?

----------

## randomaze

 *b10m wrote:*   

> 2) perche' mancano alcuni sw che utilizzo per lavoro (tipo os-sim o thp).
> 
> qualcuno potrebbe dire di installarli da sorgente, beh se ci fosse checkinstall lo farei...
> 
> Altri potrebbero dire di farmi gli ebuild. E' vero... non ci ho mai guardato pero' rimarrebbe lo stesso il problema del tempo...

 

Altra Opzione: stow é uno stupidissimo package manager che potrebbe essere utile  :Wink: 

----------

## tolipth

Hai una distribuzione compilata, e  puoi sfruttare tutte le caratteristiche del tuo hardware, cosa non da poco visto gli ulteriori sviluppi dei 64bit e degli ibridi 64/32.

(in debian c'e' apt-build, ma non funziona bene come portage)

Inoltre, per migliorare i tempi di compilazione, hai una giustificazione per comprare hardware + potente  :Very Happy: 

----------

## abissiblu

anch'io stesse perplessità, basterebbe avere un mirror ufficiale per i binari compilati, da usare sulle postazioni di lavoro! per avere il plus di usare una cfg più spinta se la si desiderà! 

altrimenti gentoo in produzione sarebbe un suicidio! immaginate ricompilare apache sulla propria webfarm!

----------

## randomaze

 *abissiblu wrote:*   

> altrimenti gentoo in produzione sarebbe un suicidio! immaginate ricompilare apache sulla propria webfarm!

 

Boh, non capisco il problema, io lo compilo a mano su solaris.

E non ci penso proprio a fidarmi della roba precompilata.

----------

## b10m

 *abissiblu wrote:*   

> anch'io stesse perplessità, basterebbe avere un mirror ufficiale per i binari compilati, da usare sulle postazioni di lavoro! per avere il plus di usare una cfg più spinta se la si desiderà! 
> 
> altrimenti gentoo in produzione sarebbe un suicidio! immaginate ricompilare apache sulla propria webfarm!

 

Perfettamente d'accordo: lo stage3 ha dei vantaggi se il sw utilizzato non deve essere recente, altrimenti si ricade nelle stesse problematiche.

Inoltre io mi trovo proprio nella situazione che descrivi tu: ho installato gentoo su diversi server e ora dovrei aggiornarli... argh! Non e' proprio come sul portatile che se anche rimane fermo x 30 minuti chissenefrega, in quel caso 1)gli utenti protesterebbero 2)sarei licenzieto  :Sad: 

----------

## b10m

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non hai provato con
> 
> ```
> ...

 

beh ma a quel punto perdo parte di quei vantaggi che mi da questa distribuzione 

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per os-sim non ho torva ma per thp ho trovato questo e' quello che ti serve?
> 
> 

 

forse hai sbagliato link... thp e' questo http://www.alpinista.org/thp/

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E quindi? Se e' per il tempo parti dallo stage 3 no?

 

Vedi sopra

Thx comunque

----------

## Ash y Nod

 *b10m wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   
> 
> Non hai provato con
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Beh potresti sempre far così,installare dai binari per aggiornare e non interrompere il servizio,quindi scarichi anche i sorgenti e compili e quindi installi quelli al posto dei binari non ottimizzati ^_^

Per gli altri,quando esce un aggiornamento potresti compilarti in locale un pacchetto(mi pare che si possa compilare un pacchetto senza installarlo effettivamente) quindi installarlo come binario,combinando l'ottimizzazione di Gentoo con il minor disturbo possibile per gli utenti...^_^

----------

## b10m

 *Ash y Nod wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per gli altri,quando esce un aggiornamento potresti compilarti in locale un pacchetto(mi pare che si possa compilare un pacchetto senza installarlo effettivamente) quindi installarlo come binario,combinando l'ottimizzazione di Gentoo con il minor disturbo possibile per gli utenti...^_^
> 
> 

 

Potrebbe essere una soluzione se non fosse che i server sono dei dual xeon e il portatile un P3, quindi con flag diverse... ma appunto: se compilassi sul portatile e poi lo installassi sui suddetti server potrei avere dei problemi relativi al funzionamento?

----------

## PXL

c'é da dire che la debian in stable, é veramente stabilissima, testatissima... é vecchia, ma non vedo quale é il problema di avere un programma "vecchio" solo perché ha la grafica più brutta, e mancano poche funzioni...

la debian in unstable ha pacchetti relativamente nuovi, anche se hanno messo solo ieri e oggi sui vari mirror kde3.2 ma relativamente instabili... 

su debian c'é la magia di apt =) e per avere dei programmi un po' svariati o di diverse versioni si può sempre cercare un'altro mirror non ufficiale su apt-get.org...

----------

## shev

 *b10m wrote:*   

> Potrebbe essere una soluzione se non fosse che i server sono dei dual xeon e il portatile un P3, quindi con flag diverse... ma appunto: se compilassi sul portatile e poi lo installassi sui suddetti server potrei avere dei problemi relativi al funzionamento?

 

"Cross compiling" è la keyword che fa al caso tuo. In pratica puoi benissimo compilare per diverse architetture, ci sono parecchi topic a riguardo. Inoltre esistono tool tipo crossdev che dovrebbero aiutare (mai usato, quindi non so dirti di più  :Razz:  ).

----------

## b10m

 *PXL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la debian in unstable ha pacchetti relativamente nuovi, anche se hanno messo solo ieri e oggi sui vari mirror kde3.2 ma relativamente instabili... 
> 
> 

 

In effetti ho aperto konsole ed e' crachata   :Wink: 

----------

## Ash y Nod

 *b10m wrote:*   

> Potrebbe essere una soluzione se non fosse che i server sono dei dual xeon e il portatile un P3, quindi con flag diverse... 
> 
> 

 

Appunto penso che se devi far così ti dovresti attenenere a delle flag non troppo spinte(tipo -O2 -pipe -ffast-math -funroll-loops) e mentre come processore non so se potresti ottimizzare oltre i686... 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ma appunto: se compilassi sul portatile e poi lo installassi sui suddetti server potrei avere dei problemi relativi al funzionamento?

 

Ma non potresti scaricarle come sorgente e compilarle come binario(quindi con le flags del tuo server) e installarle sul server quando sono sotto forma di binari?

Per lo specifico della tua domanda penso si possa fare ma ovviamente niente flags spinte anche se penso che un qualche miglioramento rispetto alle altre distribuzioni potresti avercelo lo stesso(mi pare che quasi tutte compilino contro i386)

----------

## MyZelF

Per gli aggiornamenti di macchine "in produzione" non è sufficiente cross-compilare e pacchettizzare su altre macchine...?  :Confused: 

----------

## randomaze

 *b10m wrote:*   

> Inoltre io mi trovo proprio nella situazione che descrivi tu: ho installato gentoo su diversi server e ora dovrei aggiornarli... argh! Non e' proprio come sul portatile che se anche rimane fermo x 30 minuti chissenefrega, in quel caso 1)gli utenti protesterebbero 2)sarei licenzieto 

 

A parte la cross-compilazione considera la possibilità di giocare con la PORTAGE_NICENESS per preparare pacchetti binari sullo specifico server senza fermare o rallentare troppo la produzione.

Dopo avrai un pacchetto binario che puoi installare in un attimo, nel momento che preferisci.

----------

## hardskinone

Imo non c'e' nulla di male a migrare a/provare debian. Come molte cose sotto linux e' questione di gusti. Debian e' un'ottima distribuzione (prima di diventare muccofilo avevo la debby) pulita e snella.

----------

## abissiblu

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A parte la cross-compilazione considera la possibilità di giocare con la PORTAGE_NICENESS per preparare pacchetti binari sullo specifico server senza fermare o rallentare troppo la produzione.
> 
> Dopo avrai un pacchetto binario che puoi installare in un attimo, nel momento che preferisci.

 

io mi dedicherò a capire 

```
PORTAGE_NICENESS
```

cmq. non scherzate con la stabilità!

gentoo ci dice che kde 3.2 è stabile debian non la considera tale, secondo voi perchè?

per me debian prima di firmare come stabile un pacchetto  lo vuol testare per un pò, forse gento lo dice stabile una volta che l'ebuild no da errori di installazione! c'è da fidarsi della stabilità di gentoo?

----------

## silian87

Si.... ma se metto debian serge (testing), per cui non stable, mi ritrovo ancora xfree 4.2.x, e non c'e' il supporto per ness'unaltro file-system che non sia ext2!

----------

## stuart

pensiamo al motivo per lasciare invece gentoo e non per stargli fedele

per me ovviamente un  motivo è la compilazione, tempi lunghi per processori vecchi come il mio desktop (ma tante soddisfazioni dopo)

il forum è una miniera di informazioni e reputo strano che altre distro non si siano organizzate per copiare gentoo a partire dal forum

l'altro motivo se me lo permettete in favore di debian è che nella versione ufficiale boicotta tutto il software non free non includendolo nella distro ufficiale 

mi piacerebbe vedere un giorno gentoo seguire la stessa strada anche se sò che sarà impossibile per la natura della distro

----------

## augustus

 *Quote:*   

> mi piacerebbe vedere un giorno gentoo seguire la stessa strada anche se sò che sarà impossibile per la natura della distro

 

Concordo ... sono ancora qui a pensare come jdk sia potuta finire nello stage 3 di gentoo 1.4 ... eh eh. Comunque credo che una sorta di ACCEPT_LICENCES="" da inserire nel make.conf sia già nella lista delle cose da fare ... ci vorrà un po' di tempo, ma io attendo pazientemente.

----------

## shev

 *abissiblu wrote:*   

> gentoo ci dice che kde 3.2 è stabile debian non la considera tale, secondo voi perchè?

 

Perchè la stable di debian è principalmente rivolta ad ambiti server o professionali, che richiedono una stabilità estrema e un'affidabilità garantita. Per ottenere (o almeno cercare) questo non si può far altro che contare su software datato, testato e utilizzato da mesi/anni e di cui si siano trovate e risolte ormai le instabilità o i problemi più seri e diffusi.

In ambito desktop tale scelta può risultare controproducente, tanto che molti utenti si spostano sulla unstable/sid...

 *Quote:*   

> per me debian prima di firmare come stabile un pacchetto  lo vuol testare per un pò, forse gento lo dice stabile una volta che l'ebuild no da errori di installazione! c'è da fidarsi della stabilità di gentoo?

 

Diciamo che a dichiarare stabile un software ci pensa chi lo rilascia, non tanto gentoo. gentoo dichiara stabile a sua volta un pacchetto quando l'ha testato a sufficenza nella distribuzione, ha verificato che non crea problemi o instabilità con altri software, in gentoo.

Quindi della stabilità di gentoo ci si può fidare (poi eccezioni ci sono sempre, ma non vale solo per gentoo), anche se molto dipende dall'ambito di utilizzo: per un desktop è una bomba, in un sistema mission critical magari ci farei un pensierino prima di scegliere. Ma è lo stesso discorso della scelta tra un carro armato e una ferrari: in autostrada e in città magari preferirei una ferrari, in guerra un carro armato. Ad ognuno il suo ambito (anche se nessuno ti vieta di andare in guerra con una ferrari o dal fioraio con un tank  :Razz:  )

My 2 imho cents

----------

## alexerre

approvo e sottoscrivo quanto detto a favore di gentoo

/me rimani su gentoo :asd: e' la piu' phiga di tutte =)

----------

## BlueRaven

 *b10m wrote:*   

> oggi ero tentato di passare a Debian. Mi aiutate a trovare delle motivazioni valide per rimanere con Gentoo? (io l'unica che ho trovato e' il forum    )

 

Prova a installarti, usando solo apt, un PHP col supporto a Firebird invece dei "classici" MySQL o PostgreSQL, poi mi dici... e non è un problema solo di Debian, ma di tutte le distribuzioni che si basano sui precompilati.

Ovvero, o ti accontenti di cose standard, o trovi qualche anima pia che ha fatto il lavoro per te.

A proposito, se qualcuno conosce un modulo php_firebird per Debian o per Fedora Core me lo faccia sapere.  :Wink: 

Altrimenti rimane il "do it yourself", ma se devi compilare a manina anche un solo software, IMHO, tanto vale usare una distribuzione in cui ricompilarsi il software sia il metodo standard.

E da questo punto di vista, almeno in ambito Linux, meglio di Gentoo IMHO non esiste nulla.

Inoltre, trovo che Debian manchi di coerenza e sia inutilmente complicata in alcuni aspetti.

Ad esempio, mezza distro usa debconf e mezza no, col risultato che non c'è un modo unico di riconfigurare un pacchetto usando solo i tool a disposizione.

Per carità, saranno comodi e soddisferanno l'ego del maintainer perché eleganti e modulari, ma io preferisco di gran lunga la semplicità e pulizia di Gentoo.

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Si.... ma se metto debian serge (testing), per cui non stable, mi ritrovo ancora xfree 4.2.x, e non c'e' il supporto per ness'unaltro file-system che non sia ext2!

 

Questo non è del tutto esatto: già in stable era possibile partire con l'opzione "bf24", che installa Debian con un kernel 2.4.18 e permette di scegliere tra ext2, ext3 e ReiserFS.

OK che Gentoo è meglio, ma diamo a Cesare quel che è di Cesare.  :Wink: 

 *b10m wrote:*   

> Inoltre io mi trovo proprio nella situazione che descrivi tu: ho installato gentoo su diversi server e ora dovrei aggiornarli... argh! Non e' proprio come sul portatile che se anche rimane fermo x 30 minuti chissenefrega, in quel caso 1)gli utenti protesterebbero 2)sarei licenzieto

 

Non colgo il problema: Gentoo ti permette di ricompilare l'intero sistema senza interruzione di servizio alcuna.

Puoi spiegarti meglio?  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *abissiblu wrote:*   

> altrimenti gentoo in produzione sarebbe un suicidio! immaginate ricompilare apache sulla propria webfarm!

 

A parte la possibilità di cross-compiling, che c'è di tanto strano?

Su Slackware ho fatto così per anni senza alcun problema, lo faccio tuttora su Gentoo e non sono certo l'unico.  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

Ho usato per molto tempo debian prima di incontrare gentoo e mai tornerei indietro..

Debian non conosce il significato della parola "maneggevole"

Inoltre sono stupito, non ho mai sentito di nessuno che dopo aver usato gentoo abbia deciso di cambiare distribuzione...

----------

## PXL

```
pixel@debian:~$ apt-cache search php firebird

php4-interbase - InterBase (FireBird) module for PHP4
```

????

----------

## Thrain

Inserisco la mia misera opinione  :Rolling Eyes:  .

Come ha detto Shev, il problema sta in quello che alla fine vuoi ottenere con la tua distro: o un sistema sicuro al 99,98% o un

sistema, (solitamente) desktop, fornito di pacchetti autoconfiguranti, autoottimizzanti, personabilizzabili con le USE etc etc etc.

Ovvero, per ritornare sulla metafora di Shev: una ferrari di sicuro ti darà l'aria condizionata, un sedile meraviglioso, una

linea stupenda, e (direi  :Very Happy:  ) una certa maneggiabilità in più rispetto a un carro armato  :Laughing:  . Viceversa, un carro armato ti

assicurerà che, bombe anticarro a parte, tu li dentro ci stai tutto intero e non ti tocca nessuno.

Il da parte mia, per esempio, odiavo Mandrake, perchè anche se era "user-friendly", non potevo assolutamente contare su un

sistema desktop aggiornato (a me che non importa tanto della sicurezza), e se provavo a usare rpm aggiornati un po' qui e un

po' lì, col cavolo che il sistema me li accettava senza noie...

Con gentoo, due comandi: emerge sync; emerge -DUuv world e hai la Linux Box più aggiornata che desidereresti.

Con debian, dai il comando di apt-get a avrai la Linux Box più sicura al momento.

Sono due obbiettivi diversi.

Il tutto ovviamente secondo la mia opinione  :Wink:  .

----------

## federico

Io in vero mantenendo allo stesso tempo una macchina gentoo e una debian ho notato in + di un'occasione che quando ancora il deb aggiornato contro l'ultimo exploit non era ancora fuori gia' c'era l'ebuid dalla mattina....

Forse non esiste un limite cosi' netto per poter dire "questa distribuzione e' adatta per questo obiettivo"

Fede

----------

## xchris

concordo!

non c'e' nulla di meglio del servizio security offerto da Debian.

Cmq Gentoo non e' messa cosi' male;ci sono altre distro precompilate che tardano non poco a rilasciare aggiornamenti!!

Aggiungo una cosa:

Io ho fatto un po' il puttan tour delle distribuzioni (come molti immagino) e posso dire solo che non mi e' mai (e ripeto MAI) durato un Sis Op ben 9 mesi!!!! Attualmente la mia macchina gentoo e' ancora in ottima forma e ben aggiornata.

Per quanto riguarda la tua situazione b10m visto che disponi di ottime macchine io farei questo:

1 - preparo la macchina sul dual xeon con flags per p3 (io attualmente ho 4 5 distro di base)

2 - ti copi la distro sul p3

3 - fai gli aggiornamenti chrooted della distro P3 (creando anche il pkt binario)

4 - trasferisci il pkt binario sul p3 (magari usi un sistema di sync della directory dei pkt cosi' non ti perdi nulla)

Risultato:

1 - Non compili nulla sul P3.Usi i Dual Xeon (magari settando PORTAGE_NICENESS per non strozzarli)

2 - backup distro (non si sa mai) presente sul server

3 - Hai sempre la migliore Distro  :Wink:  (opinione personale)

ciao

----------

## PXL

su www.maximumdebian.org c'é il forum in italiano per problemi inerenti debian e linux... purtroppo non é conosciuto e quindi ancora non utilizzato...

MODIFY: ho trovato anche questo forum riguardo debian: http://utenti.lycos.it/debianforum/forumit/index.php

----------

## Geps

 *federico wrote:*   

> Inoltre sono stupito, non ho mai sentito di nessuno che dopo aver usato gentoo abbia deciso di cambiare distribuzione...

 

Io sono appena tornato a slackware pechè mi è partita la partizione di root e di rifare tutto il bootstrap non ne avevo voglia.

Già però sento la mancanza di portage, compilare a mano dopo essere stati abituati così bene è dura.

----------

## randomaze

 *Geps wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io sono appena tornato a slackware pechè mi è partita la partizione di root e di rifare tutto il bootstrap non ne avevo voglia.
> 
> Già però sento la mancanza di portage, compilare a mano dopo essere stati abituati così bene è dura.

 

Perché non hai fatto uno stage3+GRP?

----------

## Geps

perchè gentoo mi piace dal bootstrap, altrimenti mi sa di "insipido"

----------

## faber

 *augustus wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   mi piacerebbe vedere un giorno gentoo seguire la stessa strada anche se sò che sarà impossibile per la natura della distro 
> 
> Concordo ... sono ancora qui a pensare come jdk sia potuta finire nello stage 3 di gentoo 1.4 ... eh eh. Comunque credo che una sorta di ACCEPT_LICENCES="" da inserire nel make.conf sia già nella lista delle cose da fare ... ci vorrà un po' di tempo, ma io attendo pazientemente.

 

non vedo perche' qualcun altro debba discernere per me cosa voglio installare a priori

se voglia installare software non libero per linux perche' devo essere osteggiato e ostacolato dalla distribuzione che uso? stara' poi a me e alla mia coscienza decidere se installarlo o no, non a quella di stallman

----------

## PXL

ma nessuno ti ostacola, semplicemente nei cd della distro non ci saranno progs con licenze non free..  se poi proprio li vuoi, puoi fare quello che vuoi...

----------

## augustus

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> se voglia installare software non libero per linux perche' devo essere osteggiato e ostacolato dalla distribuzione che uso? stara' poi a me e alla mia coscienza decidere se installarlo o no, non a quella di stallman

 

Chi ha mai detto il contrario? Nessuno ha parlato di eliminare blackdown dal portage. Semplicemente dal sistema base ... eventualmente anche dalla GRP.

Avendo Gentoo un contratto sociale che dice:

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo Linux is and will remain Free Software 

 

riterrei quantomeno incoerente inserire sw non libero nel sistema base (nulla in contrario invece a lasciarlo nel portage tree, dato che Gentoo si basa anche sulla "Libertà di scelta").

Peraltro in Gentoo 2004.0 il problema è stato risolto (segno che non sono l'unico a pensarla così?  :Wink:  )  e quindi mi ritengo soddisfatto.

[Il tutto rigorosamente *ihmo*]

----------

## iDarbert

Beh da quando uso Gentoo la mia media scolastica è aumentata  :Razz: 

Tutte le volte che lui compila io prendo e mi studio la prima cosa che mi capita a mano.

Non tutti i mali vengono per nuocere dunque.

----------

## koma

Gentoo è come un diamante.. per sempre

no davvero dico adesso nn puoi + rimuoverla si è installata persino nel chipset nn funzionerà mai nient'altro  :Smile: 

----------

## BlueRaven

 *PXL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> pixel@debian:~$ apt-cache search php firebird
> 
> ...

 

Quel modulo, nella stable ufficiale, non c'è.

Non so se l'hanno aggiunto in sarge o sid, ma se parliamo di server di produzione queste due non valgono.  :Wink: 

----------

## assente

Segnalo questo articolo, che è apparso su osnews.com, dove ci sono molti commenti Debian-apt-build vs Gentoo-emerge

http://julien.danjou.info/article-apt-build.html

----------

## federico

 *b10m wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   
> 
> Non hai provato con
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Non capisco questo ragionamento... Se l'alternativa e' passare a debian e perdere totalmente i vantaggi della distribuzione gentoo io preferirei scendere a compromessi se dovessi farne una questione di tempo e sfruttare qualora presenti i pacchetti precompilati.

----------

## federico

 *Geps wrote:*   

> perchè gentoo mi piace dal bootstrap, altrimenti mi sa di "insipido"

 

E slack no ? [Sono un utente gentoo/slack]

----------

## Neomubumba

Lo so adesso direte ecco un'altra sparata ...

Ma che ne pensi di usare (se non lo usi ancora) ccahe? Non ti servirà quando installi uno nuovo ebuild ma quando lo ricompili guadagni veramente molto tempo. Ho provato ad installare xorg senza e poi l'aggiornamento con ccache. Non scherzo ma ci ha messo 1/3 del tempo in meno.

E te lo assicuro a volte non controllo nemmeno quanto tempo occorrerebbe per installare aggiornamenti con genlop perchè intanto mi da valori sballati perchè uso ccache...

Comunque penso che gentoo sia veramente unica e ti si spezzerebbe il cuore ad abbandonarla.

Alla fine necessita di poche cure e fa quasi tutto da sola. Magari chiediamo agli sviluppatori di emerge di implementare una feature che permette di fare il caffè mentre si installa qualcosa in automatico (intanto per linux lo si è già fatto ...) così che non potrai mai più farti domande sull'abbandono del nostro snello e agile pinguino  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *augustus wrote:*   

> Avendo Gentoo un contratto sociale che dice:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Gentoo Linux is and will remain Free Software  
> 
> riterrei quantomeno incoerente inserire sw non libero nel sistema base (nulla in contrario invece a lasciarlo nel portage tree, dato che Gentoo si basa anche sulla "Libertà di scelta").[Il tutto rigorosamente *ihmo*]

 

non sono d'accordissimo, devo dire: é una questione sulla quale mi sono scornato con qualche debianista, per altro. Gentoo é il portage. Gentoo é emerge. Gentoo é l'ebuild. Ma gentoo non é jdk... che c'azzecca se jdk é libero o no ? Gentoo vuol rimanere libera, e lo fa anche se ci installi sopra jdk, e anche se questo fosse incluso (com'era, e non é piu') nel livecd. E' anche questo il motivo per cui uso gentoo, e non debian (che cmq apprezzo, per carità  :Wink: ): tutte ste manfrine sulle licenze sono una bufala: cosa significa avere i repository ufficiali senza il software piu' banale e ovvio, tipo decss e librerie mp3, se poi mi lasci in giro i repository non-ufficiali, che li contengono ? Ipocrisia, ecco cosa vuol dire. Sempre e solo imho.

Coda

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *b10m wrote:*   

> 2) perche' mancano alcuni sw che utilizzo per lavoro (tipo os-sim o thp).
> 
> qualcuno potrebbe dire di installarli da sorgente, beh se ci fosse checkinstall lo farei...
> 
> Altri potrebbero dire di farmi gli ebuild. E' vero... non ci ho mai guardato pero' rimarrebbe lo stesso il problema del tempo...
> ...

 

Nulla vieta di farti gli ebuild, se sei un sistemista non credo che per te sia una difficolta' ENORME e un tale DISPENDIO DI TEMPO editare uno script di bash (in fondo non ti serve neanche checkinstall, ./configure && make install!)  :Rolling Eyes: 

E poi in questo modo aiuti qualcun altro che potrebbe avere le tue stesse esigenze: ogni tanto e' buona norma ridare alla comunita' qualcosa invece di prendere soltanto, se tutti gli sviluppatori ragionassero secondo la logica del tempo che distribuzione sarebbe adesso?  :Wink: 

----------

## wildancer

 *federico wrote:*   

> Io in vero mantenendo allo stesso tempo una macchina gentoo e una debian ho notato in + di un'occasione che quando ancora il deb aggiornato contro l'ultimo exploit non era ancora fuori gia' c'era l'ebuid dalla mattina....
> 
> Forse non esiste un limite cosi' netto per poter dire "questa distribuzione e' adatta per questo obiettivo"
> 
> Fede

 

aggiungo che se la sicurezza è quello che crechi puoi dare un'occhiata a questo...

[url] http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/hardened/primer.xml [/url]

----------

## desmo

 *b10m wrote:*   

> oggi ero tentato di passare a Debian. Mi aiutate a trovare delle motivazioni valide per rimanere con Gentoo? (io l'unica che ho trovato e' il forum    )

 

Parlavo giusto poco fa  con un mio collega che ci smanetta bene con linux e lui usa debian. Io personalmente sono ancora all'inizio anche se da poco meno di un anno ho lasciato microsoft. Be, posso dire che quallo che hai scritto e' stata la ragione che mi ha fatto passare a linux/gentoo. Per ora non ho conoscienze cosi approfondite par dire gentoo si debian no. Pero' questo forum e tutti i documenti che ho trovato non mi hanno mai lasciato a piedi. E questo lo trovo importantissimo.

Ciao.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *shev wrote:*   

>  *abissiblu wrote:*   gentoo ci dice che kde 3.2 è stabile debian non la considera tale, secondo voi perchè? 
> 
> Perchè la stable di debian è principalmente rivolta ad ambiti server o professionali, che richiedono una stabilità estrema e un'affidabilità garantita. Per ottenere (o almeno cercare) questo non si può far altro che contare su software datato, testato e utilizzato da mesi/anni e di cui si siano trovate e risolte ormai le instabilità o i problemi più seri e diffusi.
> 
> In ambito desktop tale scelta può risultare controproducente, tanto che molti utenti si spostano sulla unstable/sid...
> ...

 

su questo hai ragione ma ricorda una cosa: la stessa cosa la puoi fare con una gentoo ARCH=x86 e le stesse versioni software, perche' in fondo sempre kernel linux e', e lo stesso software.

E personalmente, lo dico da ex debianista pluriennale, trovo molto piu gestibile quest'ultima nel lungo termine (se non addirittura molto piu intuitiva da aggiornare).

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *xchris wrote:*   

> concordo!
> 
> non c'e' nulla di meglio del servizio security offerto da Debian.
> 
> Cmq Gentoo non e' messa cosi' male;ci sono altre distro precompilate che tardano non poco a rilasciare aggiornamenti!!
> ...

 

Son d'accordo , ma le GLSA sono serie altrettanto, e IMHO hanno il non poco notevole vantaggio di FORZARE l'utente a vagliare i contenuti, le cause e gli effetti degli eventuali aggiornamenti da effettuare: tenendo conto del fatto che non e' affatto vero che tutte le presunte update di sicurezza non sono sempre necessarie in tutti i casi (basta pensare ad esempio al baco di sicurezza su SSL in apache, quando magari io non ho la 443 aperta, che lo aggiorno a fare?) questa modalita' e' molto migliore! Altrimenti (e senza ipocrisia, non mi dite che non lo avete MAI visto fare, o lo avete fatto voi stessi!) ci vuole poco a premere il tastino su 'apt-get upgrade' senza troppo badare. IMHO.

----------

## Sparker

Spero implementino presto   emerge -u glsa

sarebbe il massimo della comodita' per i server  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Spero implementino presto   emerge -u glsa
> 
> sarebbe il massimo della comodita' per i server 

 

Prova a dare un'occhiata a:

```
glsa-check
```

che si trova in:

```

*  app-portage/gentoolkit

      Latest version available: 0.2.0

      Latest version installed: 0.2.0

      Size of downloaded files: 60 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/tools/index.xml

      Description: Collection of administration scripts for Gentoo

      License:     GPL-2

```

----------

